# Kitbashed MTH Fuel Facility



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

My O Scale engines are dead rail (Battery Operated). I install the batteries in the engines and charge them while in the engines so there is no need for removal.

My charge bricks and wires where always in the way.
















During my trip to York this Fall, I purchased a broken MTH fuel facility at a deep discount. Perfect for my kit bashed project. This facility REALLY provides fuel to my engines. Electric fuel. The red light means charging and will turn green when complete.

While not to scale, it certainly looks better that the bricks and wires laying on the layout.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool indeed. Looks great and works well.  

Magic


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

What a great idea ! Well done !


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

That's excellent!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Very clever idea. Nicely implemented!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That’s very cool Ron. If was to go dead rail, I think I would copy your idea. But as you can see from the attached photos, most of my locos run on diesel.

I may have missed it in a previous post, but I’m wondering why you have three-rail track when you are running dead rail. Started out with 3rail? Want the option to run AC? Two rail track hard to get?


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I started in three rail 17 years ago. Just found deadrail over a year ago. Can't convince the rest of the family to see the light. So only my engines are deadrail. They still run DCS and Legacy.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Very cool idea and implementation! Looks great


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice job!


----------

